# Favorite Movie?



## andyveer (Nov 1, 2010)

My all time favorite movies are titanic, inception and rang de basanti .


----------



## soibetthat (Jan 14, 2011)

Some of my favorites are the godfather trilogy, also inception, heat and goodfellas. Somehow there are not many people answering to the thread though


----------



## jatin22 (Feb 26, 2011)

mine is inception and dark knight


----------



## delois201 (Mar 21, 2011)

Mine would be Harry Potter, Gladiator and Inception


----------



## Jimbrown (Mar 22, 2011)

My favorite movies are:-
Note book 
Titanic
The Mummy
3 Idiots


----------



## sikander (Jun 13, 2011)

My favourite movies is Dark knight and Pulp fiction .


----------



## pwarn19 (Jul 14, 2011)

My fav. movie is Lagaan and harry potter..


----------



## davidkk (Jul 22, 2011)

one I'm sure would be on everybody's list if they had seen it is a film called Amadeus. It's a movie written and directed by Peter Schaffer about Mozart getting on the nerves of a court composer, Antonio Salieri, so much that Salieri begins to plot Mozart's murder. If you haven't seen it, it's well worth a look at.
what do you think about GHost Whisperer?


----------



## cindys (Jul 28, 2011)

My favorite movie is Notting Hill, My Bestfriend's Wedding, Runaway Bride, Les Miserables, Home Alone 1, Riverwild and a lot more.


----------



## samiaya (Aug 5, 2011)

My favorite movies are terminator, Titanic and source code..


----------



## AnnieBerries (Aug 20, 2011)

Titanic
Baby's day out
Harry Potter Series


----------



## cindylayne (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi my all time favorite movie is Jurassic Park .The dinosaurs continue to scare me every time I watch it.I like this movie.





_______________________________________
merlin tv show | er tv shows


----------



## Lomexray (Aug 31, 2011)

My favourite movie is The Reader. The Reader is a great Movie. This movie attract you to unlock the mystery.The Reader is a complex Movie. Brillient acted and represented and a trustful representation of the main points of the novel on which it is based. Kate Winslet,Ralph Fiennes and Bruno Ganz done nice work.


----------



## jakywilliams (Sep 7, 2011)

My favorite movies are Inception, SALT, Resident Evil and Predator.


----------



## revlinpinto79 (Sep 15, 2011)

My fav movies are Harry potter series, Rang DE Basanti and 3 idiots.


----------



## mrobin52 (Nov 11, 2011)

My fav movie is Zindagi na milegi dobara.


----------



## yashawn (Nov 17, 2011)

Mostly, I like action movie."Ong Bak 2" is my favorite movie directed by  Tony Jaa. Action is superb in this movie and story is also very interesting. Tony Jaa is my favorite actorHis acting and action is superb in this film.You also watch this movie.


----------



## rosejasmin (Nov 21, 2011)

My favourite movies are
Office space
Kaboom
The tree of life
Titanic
Kung fu panda 2


----------



## Anjela48 (Nov 21, 2011)

My favorite movies are:

A walk to remember
If only
Toy story
Saw


----------



## mrobin52 (Nov 21, 2011)

Mine are 3 Idiots and Rang DE Basanti.


----------



## kettydeck (Nov 22, 2011)

Terminator is best for me.


----------



## Maria84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Movies that you like most and are near to your heart becomes your favorite. My favorite movies are Harry potter series, saw


----------



## siymenthomas (Nov 29, 2011)

Movies are mainly of two too three hour, apart from that people love to watch movies and have full fun and entertainment. I like to watch movies whenever I got time. Some of my favorite movies are Titanic, 2012, Avatar, Dead or Alive, The Perfect Gateway, Fast Five, 300, Salt, An Education, The Notebook and A Walk To Remember.


----------



## jaccob (Dec 2, 2011)

I like scary movie because in this movie comedy, horror and romance both are here.I was all parts of these movie but i most like first part of these movie.I Most like Sindhi roll in this movie..............horor comedy movie


----------



## mona88 (Dec 21, 2011)

Wow, it seems that many of you all like "Titanic". Yes, my all time favorite is "Titanic", too. I've watched the movie for four times, and every time the music "My Heart Will Go on" was on, I just can't hold back my tears. I was so touched by Jack and Rose's love.


----------



## jassmilton (Dec 22, 2011)

my favorite movie name is Guru..
i like this movie very much......


----------



## georgedepp (Dec 22, 2011)

My all time favourite movies are:
1. 300.
2. Salt.
3. Lord of the Rings.
4. Harry Potter series.
5. Ring 2.


----------



## roberrtkenn (Jan 4, 2012)

Watching movie lead to have great fun and entertainment, people like to watch movie according to their own choice. Some of my favourite movie are Salt, Titanic, Black Water, Dead or Alive, Fast Five, The Notebook, An Education, Up, 300, Avatar and Love Story.


----------



## warnchrist (Jan 24, 2012)

My all time favorite movie since my childhood are such as Jurassic Park, Titanic, Jumanji, Inception, Transformer, Avatar, Batman and Harry Potter Series. These are really some of amazing movies in choice of mine.


----------



## haddinsteve (Jan 26, 2012)

These are mine all time  favorite  movies Like :: The Dark Knight , High Fidelity, Inception , Iraq in Fragments, The Departed, Little Miss Sunshine, , The Hangover 2 , The Lord of The Ring : The Return of The King , Shaun of the Dead , The Godfather , The Mummy , Super Man.


----------



## gsmbooster (Feb 2, 2012)

My favorite movies are as follows:

1. Mission Impossible Ghost Protocol
2. Lord of the Rings
3. Sucker Punch
4. Inception
5. The Social Network


----------



## markebatt (Feb 4, 2012)

Movies are best source of great entertainment, I like to watch movies with my friends once in a week. My all time favorite movies are like Titanic, The Notebook, Drag me to the Hell, The Haunting, Toy Story 3 and Kung Fu Panda.


----------



## ryanbrian (Feb 9, 2012)

Watch the main movie to be great fun and entertainment, people like to watch movies according to their own choice. Some of my favorite movies are the salt, Titanic, I am legend and Terminator salvation.


----------



## topcornermax (Feb 11, 2012)

Step Up 2


----------



## ever123 (Feb 15, 2012)

My favorite movies are Titanic, Avatar, The Mask and Spiderman.


----------



## hellyander (Feb 16, 2012)

The Notebook, Journey 2 and Salt are some of my favorite movie. These movies are entertaining and have awesome story. I like to watch these movies again and again.


----------



## enriquekenn (Feb 18, 2012)

My all time favorite movies are mostly related to animation and romance. Some of my choice of movies like this are The Notebook, Titanic, Toy Story 3, Avatar, A Walk to Remember and Kung Fu Panda part 2.


----------



## aaronsharapova (Feb 27, 2012)

Watching movie is one of the best source to get more and more fun and enjoyment. I watched many movies and my favorite movies are The Dark Knight, Knocked Up, Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl, Little Miss Sunshine, Talladega Nights: The Ballad of Ricky Bobby, The Green Mile, 300.


----------



## johnsondepp (Mar 14, 2012)

I like to watch movies which are very famous and interesting. My favourite movie is Ong Bak 2. It is one of the best movie according to me because in this movie I have seem lots of new trick of fighting.


----------



## anderphillip (Mar 22, 2012)

Watching movies is best for entertainment and for fun. Titanic, 300, Avatar, Salt, The Vow, The Notebook and Inception are some of my favorite movies.


----------



## rickeydepp (Mar 29, 2012)

Movies are mainly of two and three hour programs. People love to watch movies online and have full fun and entertainment. I like to watch movies online whenever I got time. My favourite movie is Fast Five.


----------



## brissbill (Apr 10, 2012)

Some of mine favorite movies are Salt, Titanic, The Notebook, An Education, The Vow, Thor, Love Story and Fast Five. These movies are very popular among the people, I enjoy watching these movies again and again.


----------



## racywill (Apr 13, 2012)

Movies are the best source of fun and entertainment. Some of my favorite movies are A Walk To Remember, The Notebook, Hills Have Eyes, Final Destination 5, Pay Check, Titanic, Shutter, Mind Hunter, Another Cinderella Story, Mission Impossible 4 and Twilight.


----------



## rosemarie (Apr 19, 2012)

My favorite movies are:
Note book
Titanic


----------



## skyhawk77 (Apr 20, 2012)

no doubt Terminator 2


----------



## craighood (Apr 20, 2012)

Movies are one of the most and favourite pass time of mine and I love to watch action and war movies. My favourite movie is 300 and Mission Impossible. These two movies are very famous in hollywood.


----------



## johnymorgans (Apr 24, 2012)

Movie is one of the best source of entertainment. Generally i watch all the movies and few of my favorite movie are titanic, troy, avtar, the ring, american pie etc... All this are my all time favorite movies.


----------



## beswzggames (May 6, 2012)

That would be Pirates of the Caribbean


----------



## viktarprince (Jul 17, 2012)

Guys!!!
My most likely movie are Dark knight and The Mask. I like these movies Daily basis on net. It is too good and full of entertainment.


----------



## JohnHalden (Jul 31, 2012)

Following are my favorite movies ever:
1. Rush Hour.
2. Green Lantern.
3. Japanese Wife.
4. Battle LOS Angeles.


----------



## vivek88 (Aug 7, 2012)

my favourite movie is 3 idoits.............


----------



## johnathon (Sep 20, 2012)

My favorite movie are Twilight, Avatar, Notting Hill, The Lion King, My Bestfriend's Wedding, Runaway Bride, Godfather, Les Miserables, Home Alone 1, Riverwild, How to Train Your Dragon  and a lot more.


----------



## austin (Oct 16, 2012)

Braveheart. Its a true epic. Its got action, adventure, romance, suspence, thrills, chills and some humor. It doesn't get any better. I watched it in high school with some friends and we didn't say anthing through the entire movie. When it was over we all looked around at each other and we were like "wooooow! dude, that was awesome!"


----------



## Harryden (Jan 16, 2013)

There are lots of movies which are my favorite. I like to watch action, horror, and romantic movies. Some of my all time favorite romantic movies are: Titanic, The Twilight Saga, The Three Musketeers and Something Borrowed.


----------



## skyhawk77 (Jan 16, 2013)

something borrowed , 3 musketeers maybe you wanted to say movies you recently saw


----------



## RedRubby (Jan 17, 2013)

My favorite movie is Titanic forever. It’s the best romantic movie. It based on true situation.


----------



## usswill (Jan 30, 2013)

Avatar is my all time favorite movie.


----------



## Dylan Lynch (Feb 23, 2013)

My all-time favourites are: Casino, Goodfellas, Pulp fiction, Donnie Brasco, Requiem on a dream, Rock'n'rolla, Training day, A beautifull mind, Seven and lots of others. I am really dissapointed with the turn movie gave taken in the last couple of years. Just can't apreciate junk like Inception, Avatar and all the other "Special FX No Story stuff".


----------



## Mark.McNallen (Apr 13, 2013)

The Hanger-over was a great movie, 2 was okay, 3 is coming out soon and it looks like it might be more like the first one.


----------



## NewBorn (Apr 16, 2013)

Mine would be “Pursuit of happiness”. It is the perfect motivational movie which was done by Will Smith.


----------



## briangriffin (May 1, 2013)

The Notebook is mt all time favorite movie/ I wanna watch this movie again and again.


----------

